# Opinions on Stihl 018C??



## DryDocked (Apr 4, 2002)

First of all, I'm a newbie to this site and found the advice/discussions I've read so far to be very informative. I'm considering buying a Stihl 018c to replace my old Homelite 150. Any opinions on this model? I't wouldn't be used every day and I don't need anything big but I'd probably opt for the larger 16" bar on it. I'm currently clearing a homesite for our new house but after that it would be a "homeowners" saw that would see occasional use cleaning up dead trees and cutting wood for the firepit. The Homelite does the job but I'm tired of constantly adjusting the chain on it every few cuts. It probably needs a new bar/chain but I don't want to put any more money into it, I'll just keep it around as a backup. I like the light weight of the 018 and the tool free bar adjustment feature. I was leaning toward a Craftsman with the tool free bar adjustment but after reading bad reviews/experiences on them I started looking at the Stihl. Thanks for any advice. Sorry for the long post!
Joe


----------



## CJ-7 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi, this is my first post to this site also. I am certainly not the saw expert most of the guys here are, but I am an infrequent saw user and purchased an 018c about a year and a half ago. I have a Sthil dealer a half mile down the road so the brand choice was easy. It is a nice inexpensive lightweight saw that I can use for climbing and light limb/small tree cutting. I'm very happy with it for the uses I have in mind. It might be a bit small for what you need it for.

Wouldn't you know, a year after I bought the saw, a friend gave me a saw she found in the road in front of her house. It was a Poulan 210 Pro. 10% more displacement than the 018c, but 3 pounds heavier, both with a 14" bar. It that saw would have shown up first, I probably would have not spent the $200+ on the 018c, but I'm not sorry.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2002)

I would recommend the 021C over the 018. Also make
sure you get the 50 ga. chain. The Homelite sounds like it
needs a new sprocket as well.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2002)

Or a 009L.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 4, 2002)

*018C*

The 018 is panning out very well around here. I tested it by using the full bar in a maple chunk. It just kept going. No big problems so far. Just remember, air filter gets dirty on the bottom side. As for the mini picco chain, I prefer it on this saw. Seems to hold an edge well and lets the motor run up to speed. Haven't had any breakage.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 4, 2002)

Stihltech,
how about the drive link bending? have heard alot of people raise [email protected] over that


----------



## stihltech (Apr 4, 2002)

*018*

Not a problem I have had. When does it bend? Why would it bend on a tight chain?


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2002)

I mainly see bent cutters, making attempts at sharpening
fruitless. I recommend the 50 ga. on everything but
balsa wood, then the .043 ga. is fine


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 4, 2002)

*Stihl 018C*

Take a look at the Shindaiwa 360. This saw is very light, fast 
( 13,500 RPM ) and very reliable.


----------



## ricksvar (Apr 4, 2002)

Several hours use on my 021 with PM chain,none of the problems noted.Very seldom have I had to even adjust for tightness.
What about PMN with Rollermatic Mini bar,any problems?


----------



## Pointindog (Apr 6, 2002)

*Stihl 018*

I bought a 017 a few years back to use for light pruning, but ended it using it pretty heavy a few times when a tornado and an ice storm wrecked havoc on our property. I was quite surprised with the dependablity and performace of this saw and have had no problems at all with it. Being as the 018 has more displacement at the same weight as 017 and it has the quick side tensioner, I think you would be very happy with your choice of the 018.


----------



## NevadaWalrus (Apr 6, 2002)

I see a lot of bent cutters as well. Most times I can sharpen off half the cutters to clean it up but what a waste just to make a chain light enough so a cheap saw can rev right.


----------



## bwiesner (Apr 6, 2002)

Boy is this a Stihl forum or what. Sthil makes a good saw, I just think you can do better. Fish and I agree on a lot of things, but on the 009 we do not. It weighs over a lb. more and develops about the same HP with 10cc more engine. Now thats a real piece of engineering genuis. If you are set on a Stihl at least do yourself a favor and buy the 025. 

I like the design and features on the Husky saws a lot better. My pick in this class would be the 141. They have the Air injection which keeps the air filter extremely clean. I also like the choke and fast idle setup better. Just had to throw a monkey wrench in the works. Later Butch


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2002)

now Butch, surely you like the 009 over the 018.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2002)

Or 017


----------



## DDM (Apr 6, 2002)

We use a 021 for Cutting brush before feeding into chipper it holds up had an 017 before the 021 but the 017 kept having carb problems.I used the 021 in my Bucket for pruning before i puchased a MS200T . My groundies and wife run the 021 so needless to say it seems to be a very durable saw so i'd opt for the 021 over the 018 for a few $.


----------



## bwiesner (Apr 7, 2002)

I don't like any of those afore mentioned saws. Don't get me started on them, you know how I feel about a certain brand of saw.   Later Butch


----------



## DryDocked (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice. I think for my needs an 018 would be just the right size but I'll take a look at the larger saws as many of you have suggested. Maybe one of the area dealers has one they've taken in on trade that I could get for the same price as a new 018.

Joe


----------



## stihltech (Apr 7, 2002)

*018C*

Well guys, I have run a 009 since 1981, an ORANGE one. That is why I tried out the 018. It will be the replacement.


----------



## sedanman (Apr 7, 2002)

Small Stihl saws have unbeleiveable re-sale value...........on E-bay anyway. I was watching an 017 just to see what it went for......more than 180 dollars! If you bought a new 018C for $200.00 ANd it lasted 10 years 20 bucks a year for a saw. If you bought a new 018C and sold it a year later for 180 bucks on e-bay ........same cost, get another new saw every year and keep selling the old one on E-bay!


----------



## stihltech (Apr 7, 2002)

*resale*

Speaking of unbelievable, Gentleman came in to trade his 029. We made him an offer, and he said he could get 375.00 for it from a buddy. Seeing as we sell them for 299.95 every day, I hope his buddy doesn't have any enemies.


----------



## JimL (Apr 7, 2002)

I HATE .43 gauge stihl chain. total junk. I throw more good chains away when I go around to sharpen than any others. Guys get them pinched and get to twisting and either bend the dl's or the tie straps.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 7, 2002)

*018*

Do you notice the saw working harder with the 50 gauge chain. 017 would not hardly pull it.


----------



## DDM (Apr 7, 2002)

My 021 Runs .050 Gage and has no problems with it.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 8, 2002)

*018C*

I meant on an 018.


----------



## chainsawworld (Apr 8, 2002)

if your heart is set on stihl, go with the 023. best saw in its class. marty


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 8, 2002)

Howdy, not to throw a wrench into this post.
I was call over the weekend to help an elderly uncle fall a 3' dead oak tree on his land.
When I got their he was showing me his new saw he had just got it was a Jonsered 2145 (45cc).
After I got the tree on the ground he started his 2145 up.
it wasn't cutting good at all ,so I looked it over, he had the chain all rocked out . sharpen the chain for him and I would have to say this 2145 cut better than any 025 I have ever ran.
for a $250. saw I would have to put this one on top


----------



## stihltech (Apr 8, 2002)

*saws*

Ouch, darn those monkey wrenches!
Seriously, before you buy the smallest saw of any brand, check out what you can get for a few dollars more. An 018 may fill your bill just fine, but for the extra bucks, an 023 or 025 will keep going in a bit larger wood with less wear and tear on machine and operator. It depends on what you want to do and your budget.


----------



## CJ-7 (Apr 12, 2002)

A previous thread said that even numbered Stihls were not homeowner's models. Is the little 018 more of a pro saw?


----------



## jokers (Apr 12, 2002)

*Stihl Pro Saws*

Now there`s a misnomer if ever there was one! LOL. Just kidding, all you Stihl fanatics.

CJ-7, I`m no expert on small Stihls, but from looking at the 018 and it`s price, I wouldn`t call it a Pro saw. General rule of thumb for Stihl is even number = Pro, once you get to the 020 or ms200. Another indicator is the color of the handle, white = Pro, orange = consumer grade. Any Stihl Pros, please correct me if I`m wrong. Russ


----------



## stihltech (Apr 12, 2002)

*018C*

The 018c is the exception to the rule. It is a consumer saw. Guess they couldn't bring themselves to call it a 017 super.


----------



## BillW (Apr 12, 2002)

*150 replacement*

DryDock...If your chain is loosening up that much, you are not getting enough oil to the chain. Perhaps the oiler Diaphragm needs replacing or the air inlet is plugged...


----------



## Pistolpete46 (Dec 11, 2018)

The 023c I've had has been a great saw if that helps plenty a grunt for a light saw


----------



## SEAM (Dec 12, 2018)

Just a matter of keeping the chain sharp... I once made all my firewood for 1 season using a second-hand 017. No problems if you have the time and patience.


----------

